
File manager nnn v2.9 – simpler controls, smarter workflows - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/nnn/releases/tag/v2.9
======
throwaway77384
I always appreciated the raw performance of nnn.

Every action is ridiculously instant, even over remote ssh sessions.

Kudos for making a truly fundamental tool :)

~~~
apjana
Thank you for the appreciation!

Why let the tool block you when you can use the time more productively? So we
thought. ;)

------
apjana
This release was driven by simplification. We wanted to make nnn much easier
to use than the earlier versions. Also, it was about time we froze the
keybinds. We also reduced the number by re-designing several workflows.

Users now have more control over plugin execution or commands run as plugins.
We have combined some plugins too. Some were removed now that non-shell
interpreted commands can be run as plugins directly.

The Wiki got richer too! Take a look around.

From the release notes:

    
    
      - user pain points addressed
        - all keybinds and options reviewed by the team and frozen (see #422)
        - reduced number of keybinds
        - greatly improved help screen readability
      - `nuke`: sample opener (CLI-only by default) and plugin
      - fast line redraws instead of full screen refresh
      - auto archive handling by extension (see config `NNN_ARCHIVE`)
      - Lead key simplified to bookmark key (<kbd>b</kbd> or <kbd>^/</kbd>)
      - single key to toggle order (<kbd>t</kbd> or <kbd>^T</kbd>)
      - plugins
        - `.cbcp`: copy selection to system clipboard (internal, program option `-x`)
        - `.ntfy`: show noti on cp, mv, rm completion (internal, program option `-x`)
        - `autojump`: navigate using autojump
        - `upload`: paste text files to http://ix.io, upload rest to https://file.io
        - all fuzzy plugins modified to support both `fzf` and `fzy`
      - more control on plugins
        - prefix `-` to skip directory refresh after running (cmd as) plugin
        - suffix `*` to skip confirmation after running cmd as plugin
      - indicate range selection mode with `*`
      - list keys at bookmark and plugin key prompts
      - visit to pinned dir like bookmarks (Bookmark key followed by <kbd>,</kbd>)
      - toggle executable (key <kbd>*</kbd>)
      - show mime along with file details
      - more special keys at empty filter prompt:
        - apply the last filter (<kbd>^L</kbd>)
        - toggle between string and regex (<kbd>/</kbd>)
        - toggle case-sensitivity (<kbd>:</kbd>)
      - retain filter on <kbd>Esc</kbd>, <kbd>Up</kbd>, <kbd>Down</kbd>
      - show filter details when filter is on
      - remove option to run filter as cmd on prompt key (can be disruptive)
      - program options
        - option `-x`: enable notis and copy selection to system clipboard
        - option `-g`: regex filters (string filter is default now)
        - option `-Q`: quit program without confirmation
        - option `-s`: load session
        - option `-n`: start in nav-as-you-type mode
        - option `-v`: version sort
        - option `-V`: show program version
        - option `-A`: disable dir auto-select
      - ISO 8601 compliant date in status bar
      - ported to Haiku OS
      - sort only filtered entries (to avoid directory refresh)
      - fix `getplugs` to install hidden files
      - fix several selection issues (see #400)
      - fix detail mode not restored on loading session
      - fix symlink to directory not auto-selected
      - fix regex error on partial regex patterns
      - fix symlink not shown if `stat(2)` on target fails
      - fix flags when spawning a CLI opener as default FM
      - fix issue with stat flag on Sun (no support for `dirent.d_type`)
      - fix current file in current context not saved correctly in session
      - signed source distribution on release
      - simplified debugging with line numbers in logs

